# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Lyhyet metrolinjat

## vristo

Maailmalla on esimerkkejä lyhyistä, shuttle-tyyppisistä metrolinjoista. 
Nämä ovat mielestäni yksi mielenkiintoinen metron alalaji.

New Yorkissa on kolme lyhyttä S-metrolinjaa, joista lyhyin on vain asemavälin mittainen:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/42nd_Street_Shuttle

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_Avenue_Shuttle

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockaway_Park_Shuttle

Pariisissa on metrolinja 3bis ja 7bis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_M%C3%A9tro_Line_3bis

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_M%C3%A9tro_Line_7bis

Mitä muita esimerkkejä tiedätte vastaavista?

----------


## JE

Ensiksi käsittelyvuorossa olkoon Lontoo:

Waterloo & City Line on vain yhden asemavälin mittainen, Waterloo - Bank. Linja kuului aiemmin British Railille, ja liitettiin metroverkkoon vasta 1990-luvulla. Kalusto on kuitenkin ollut täysin metrostandardien mukaista jo hyvin, hyvin pitkään.

District Linen Kensington Olympian haara on kahden asemavälin mittainen, High Street Kensington - Earl's Court - Kensington (Olympia). Tämän linjan päivittäinen liikenne lakkautetaan nyt joulukuussa, jonka jälkeen linjaa on tarkoitus edelleen liikennöidä viikonloppuisin. Linjan tulevaisuus on epävarma.

Piccadilly Linen Aldwychin haara oli yhden asemavälin mittainen, Holborn - Aldwych. Linja lakkautettiin vuonna 1994, jonka jälkeen Aldwych jäi kokonaan vaille liikennettä.

Sitten Berliini:

Linja U55 on vain kahden asemavälin mittainen, Hauptbahnhof - Bundestag - Brandenburger Tor. Linja rakennettiin valtion maksamilla tukirahoilla, joiden ehdot velvoittivat ulottamaan metroverkon valtiopäivärakennukselle liittopäiviä (Bundestagia) varten. Linja on erillään muusta metroverkosta, mutta rakennetaan aikanaan yhteen linjan U5 kanssa yhdysradan Brandenburger Tor - Alexanderplatz aikanaan valmistuessa.

Linja U1 on tällä hetkellä väliaikaisesti vain kahden asemavälin mittainen, Uhlandstrasse - Kurfürstendamm - Wittenbergplatz. Nyt lyhyt linja johtuu ratatöistä, mutta tällä lyhyellä pätkällä on tällaista töpölinjaa liikennöity joissakin historian vaiheissa aiemminkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:55 ----------

Berliinin jaon aikaan Länsi-Berliinissä ehti olla kaksi lyhyttä linjaa. Näistä linja 3, myöhempi U3, vastasi nyt väliaikaista U1:tä Uhlandstrassen ja Wittenbergplatzin välillä. Linja 5 kulki vain yhden asemavälin Deutsche Operilta Richard-Wagner-Platzille, mutta tämä linja lakkautettiin vuonna 1978 linjan 7 pidennyksen yhteydessä.

Muita esimerkkejä: Genovan ainoa metrolinja, jonka kalusto tosin ennemmin on pikaraitiovaunuja, on kuuden asemavälin mittainen, Brin - De Ferrari. Linjan avautuessa vuonna 1990 pituutta oli vain yksi asemaväli, linja on vasta myöhemmin laajentunut nykyiseen mittaansa. Lyonin metron linja C, joka 1970-luvulla muutettiin funikulaarista, on neljän asemavälin mittainen.

Edit: ja jos tarkastelee, osoitteesta www.urbanrail.net näitä lyhyitä linjoja löytyy pikaisella haulla muualtakin. Moskovan linja 11, Sao Paulon muusta verkosta erillään oleva linja 5 (kartan linja 9 on rautateiden paikallisjunin liikennöitävä, joten metrostandardilla vitonen todella on erillään), Sheppardin linja Torontossa jne. Jerevanissa on myös yhden asemavälin linja. Huolellisempi etsintä varmasti palastaisi vielä paljon lisää.

Edit 2: Berliinistäkin meinasi unohtua U4, jolla pituutta on neljä asemaväliä. Mutta sehän onkin hyvin pitkä linja verrattuna linjaan U55, joten ihmekös tuo että jäi huomaamatta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Madrid: R, Opera  Principe Pio. Yksi asemaväli. Liikennöidään kahdella junalla, jotka kohtaavat puolivälissä. Vaikka Principe Pion päässä on kaksi raidetta, linjaa liikennöidään molemmin päin yksiraiteisin asemin.

Antero

----------


## Jykke

Neljä asemaväliä pitkä Lyonin metrolinja C, jolla on pituutta vain 2,5 km. 

Kyseisellä radalla oleva Croix Paquetin metroaseman sanotaan olevan maailman jyrkin metroasema, enkä epäile yhtään.

----------


## Compact

> Neljä asemaväliä pitkä Lyonin metrolinja C, jolla on pituutta vain 2,5 km. 
> 
> Kyseisellä radalla oleva Croix Paquetin metroaseman sanotaan olevan maailman jyrkin metroasema, enkä epäile yhtään.


Näyttivät liikennöivän metroa "raitiovaunuilla". Silloinhan pysäkkien kaltevuudet ovat tietenkin mallia Porthaninkatu.

----------


## JE

Kalusto ei ole katukelpoista, vaikka haravat löytyvätkin katolta. Kuten viime viestissäni mainitsin, linja on muutettu funikulaarista vuonna 1974, eli sitä ei alun alkaen ole metroksi rakennettu. Siitä kaluston ratikkamainen mittakaava.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ihan veikeä. Näkyi olevan hammastettu kisko apuna, eli onko oikea termi vuoristorata? No, kallistustahan näkyi silmämääräisesti olevan sellaiset 30%, joten ilman sitä taikka kaapelia ei menemisestä tietenkään tule mitään.

----------


## JE

Tuo linja saattaa hyvin olla maailman ainoa hammasrataan perustuva metro. Hyvin jyrkkä on myös Lausannen metron linjaus, mutta 12 % kallistuksellaan se ei tietenkään ole lähellekään samassa sarjassa Lyonin kanssa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuo linja saattaa hyvin olla maailman ainoa hammasrataan perustuva metro.


Mikä määrittelee tuon olevan juurkin "metro"? Eikö voisi sanoa yhtä hyvin, että kyseessä on lyhyehkö hammasradallinen rautatie?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mikä määrittelee tuon olevan juurkin "metro"? Eikö voisi sanoa yhtä hyvin, että kyseessä on lyhyehkö hammasradallinen rautatie?


Se on osa Lyonin metroverkostoa brändillisesti. Itse matkustin sillä viime huhtikuussa (ihan siksi että pintaliikenteessä oli "hetkellinen häiriö"). Vaunujen koritkin on tehty samannäköisiksi kuin Lyonin muillakin metrolinjoilla. Metromaisuutta korostaa myös tunnelissa kulkeminen ja tunneliasemat - tokikaan nämä asiat eivät ole vain metrojen ominaisuuksia.

 Useat maailman metrot tai niiden osat ovat metroja vain brändillisesti. Lyonin liikennelaitoksen (TCL) linjastoluetteloissa ja liikennekartoilla tämä linja on joka tapauksessa metron C-linja. Olipa sen tietty tekninen tausta mikä tahansa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Mun mielipidehän on, että puhtaasti tekniseltä kannalta katsottuna ei oikeastaan pitäisi lainkaan puhua metrosta, koska kunkin metroradan tai junan voi aina katsoa rautatieksi, kapearaiteiseksi rautatieksi, raitiovaunuksi yms. Koko metron käsite tässä yhteydessä vain sotkee. Metro on selkeämmin palvelukonsepti, jonka teknisesti voi toteuttaa varsin monenlaisilla välineillä. Tästä näkökulmasta kutsuisin Lyoninkin metroja kaikessa rauhassa metroiksi.

(Ei toi palvelukonseptikaan ole aivan oikein, mutta paremman sanan puutteessa... Voi metron ajatella myös eräänlaiseksi sertifikaatiksi taikka palvelulupaukseksi: kun kerrotaan, että jokin juttu on metro, niin samalla luvataan tähän johonkin liittyviä asioita, kuten tiheä vuoroväli, korkeatasoiset asemat, metrokartta, selkeä brändi, jolla kaikki asiaankuuluva on merkitty, linjavärit yms.)

----------


## kuukanko

> Koko metron käsite tässä yhteydessä vain sotkee.


Koska tästä asiasta on keskusteltu jo lukemattomissa muissa ketjuissa, ei siitä ole syytä keskustella tässä ketjussa. Jos asiaan on uusia pointteja, voi siitä keskustella esim. Porton metroa käsittelevässä ketjussa, jossa asiaa on puitu paljon.

----------


## JE

> Mikä määrittelee tuon olevan juurkin "metro"? Eikö voisi sanoa yhtä hyvin, että kyseessä on lyhyehkö hammasradallinen rautatie?


Ilman muuta sen voisi määritellä myös rautatieksi. Metron ja rautatien välinen raja-aita on kovin häilyvä, tosin tässä tapauksessa metron keskeiset tunnusmerkit täyttyvät, linja kun on täysin eristetty muusta liikenteestä ja palvelee puhtaasti kaupunkiliikennettä. Rata, jonka voisi luokitella yhtä hyvin rautatieksi kuin metroksi, yleensä mielletään metroksi. Näinhän Helsingissäkin tapahtuu, vaikka oranssinkin junan käyttämä rata mitä suurimmassa määrin on rautatie, vaikka ei sähköistyksensä ja kulunvalvontansa puolesta valtion verkon standardeja vastaakaan. Tarkentaakseni vielä: minusta jokainen täysmetro on pohjimmiltaan rautatie, ja jos järjestelmä on katukelpoinen eikä siten mitenkään voi täyttää täysmetron määritelmää, se onkin sitten raitiotie (ja jotkut radat voivat jollain tavalla mitattuna täyttää sekä rautatien että raitiotien tunnusmerkit). Tässä mielessä olen Villen linjoilla, "metroksi" luokiteltu järjestelmä on palvelukonseptiltaan tietyt erityispiirteet täyttävä rautatie tai joissain tapauksissa raitiotie. Ja kyllä, saa siirtää Porto-keskusteluun tämän viestin jos se on aiheellista.

----------


## kouvo

Pari tuli mieleen, jotka eivät varmasti puritanistimetromäärittelijöille kelpaa alkuunkaan, mutta pistetään nyt kuitenkin. Haifa (1,75 km) ja hassutteluvaihtoehtona Dorfbahn Serfaus (1280 m)

----------


## JE

Eivät tiukkapipon määritelmää tietenkään täytä, mutta jos määritelmää venytetään, kyllähän näitä lyhyitä "metroja" löytyy. Suomestakin esimerkiksi Linnanmäen monorail-kaupunkijuna on eräänlainen metro. Palvelee pelkkää kaupunkiliikennettä omalla eristetyllä väylällään...

----------


## hylje

Linnanmäen monoraililla on vain yksi asema josta noustaan ja poistutaan, eikä täten edes täytä julkisen liikenteen määritelmää. Vuoristorata se on. 

Ei kuitenkaan liene teknisesti tai poliittisesti kovin vaikeaa jatkaa rataa varsinaisen Linnanmäen alueen ulkopuolelle esim. parkkialueelle ja ratikkapysäkeille julkiseen liikenteeseen, ovathan puistoalue ja monorail molemmat pääsymaksuttomia. Saattaisi vain tulla kovin suosituksi, vaatien nopeampaa ja turvallisempaa kalustoa.

----------


## JE

Linnanmäen monorail ei tainnut olla kovin vakavasti otettava ehdotus minulta, lähinnä pyrin tuomaan esiin sitä miten monenlaiset liikennevälineet täyttävät ainakin osittain metron määritelmän.

Funikulaarit ovat tietysti hyvin usein metron määritelmän suureksi osaksi täyttäviä laitteita: kulkevat raiteilla, välittävät puhtaasti kaupungin sisäistä paikallista liikennettä ja kulkevat muusta liikenteestä eristettynä. Varsinaisiksi metroiksi funikulaareja en lukisi lähinnä, koska niissä ei ole omaa voimanlähdettä, vaan vaunut liikkuvat vaijerin varassa. Muutoin tietysti Haifan funikulaari täyttää metron määritelmän täysin, samoin Luganon aseman ja ydinkeskustan yhdistävä funikulaari Sveitsissä. Ja myös Serfausin rata. Esimerkkejä lienee lukemattomia muitakin, mutta nämä kolme liikkuvat ainakin tunnelissa ja on siksi joten kuten myös miellettävissä metroiksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muutoin tietysti Haifan funikulaari täyttää metron määritelmän täysin, samoin Luganon aseman ja ydinkeskustan yhdistävä funikulaari Sveitsissä. Ja myös Serfausin rata. Esimerkkejä lienee lukemattomia muitakin, mutta nämä kolme liikkuvat ainakin tunnelissa ja on siksi joten kuten myös miellettävissä metroiksi.


Myös Istanbulissa on metrotyyppinen tunnelissa kulkeva funikulaari. Sen vaunut ovat melko saman mallisia kuin Pariisin metron mutta ilman moottoria siis. 

Lasketaanko muuten lentokenttien terminaalien väliset kevytraidekuljettimet metroiksi? Jos lasketaan niin silloin niitä on iso tukku enemmän. jos ei, niin silloin eivät ole.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Metroliikenteen määrittelykeskusteluun kommenttina: Kirjoitin 2005 Wikipediaan seuraavan hahmottelun:





> Kaupunkiraideliikenteen perusmuodot ovat:
> 
>     * Raitiotie  raideliikennemuoto, joka soveltuu ominaisuuksiltaan liikenteeseen katuympäristössä muun liikenteen kanssa samassa tilassa.
> 
>     * Metro  raideliikennemuoto, joka on kokonaan erotettu muusta liikenteestä omille, eritasoisille väylilleen.
> 
>     * Paikallisjuna  raideliikennemuoto, joka kulkee muun rautatieliikenteen kanssa samoilla radoilla.
> 
> Helsingin seudulla nämä kolme eri liikennemuotoa on erotettu kokonaan toisistaan. Helsingin_metro, Helsingin_raitioliikenne, Pääkaupunkiseudun_lähiliikenne ovat keskenään yhteensopimattomia ja niiden linjoja ei voi nykyisellään voi erilaisen raideleveyden ja kuormaulottuman takia yhdistää.
> ...


Lisäkommenttina: Asia voidaan hahmottaa tavallaan kolmiona, jossa Helsingin nykyiset metro, paikallisjunat ja raitiotie ovat kolmion kärjissä ääripäinä. Hyvin suuri osa "metro"-markkinointinimellä kulkevista järjestelmistä sijoittuu muualle kuin kolmion kärkiin.

----------


## Piirka

> Berliini. Linja U55 on vain kahden asemavälin mittainen, Hauptbahnhof - Bundestag - Brandenburger Tor. Linja rakennettiin valtion maksamilla tukirahoilla, joiden ehdot velvoittivat ulottamaan metroverkon valtiopäivärakennukselle liittopäiviä (Bundestagia) varten. Linja on erillään muusta metroverkosta, mutta rakennetaan aikanaan yhteen linjan U5 kanssa yhdysradan Brandenburger Tor - Alexanderplatz aikanaan valmistuessa.


Rakentaminen on alkanut/alkamassa. Valmista pitäisi tulla vuonna 2019. Uudella rataosuudella avataan kolme uutta asemaa: Berliner Rathaus, Museumsinsel sekä Unter den Linden. Viimeksimainitulla vaihtoyhteys linjalle U6.

----------


## JE

> Rakentaminen on alkanut/alkamassa. Valmista pitäisi tulla vuonna 2019. Uudella rataosuudella avataan kolme uutta asemaa: Berliner Rathaus, Museumsinsel sekä Unter den Linden. Viimeksimainitulla vaihtoyhteys linjalle U6.


Näin on. Ja vastaavasti linjan U6 nykyinen asema Französische Strasse poistuu Unter den Lindenin valmistuessa käytöstä. Viime vuoden lopulla virkaan astuneen senaatin suunnitelmissa on, hieman yllättäen, myös muutama muu metrolaajennus sekä raitiotien jatkot entiselle länsipuolella päärautatieaseman lisäksi Turmstrasselle ja Kulturforumille. Todennäköistä kuitenkin on, että vain tämä U5-projekti sekä päärautatieaseman raitiotie saadaan toteutumaan tällä vuosikymmenellä.

----------


## hmikko

Sydney saattaa purkaa monorail-silmukan keskustastaan pikaratikan alta. Yksiraiteinen kieppi on halkaisijaltaan n. 1,5 km, eli ikävästi sanoen mallia "kävellen olisit jo perillä". 

http://www.humantransit.org/2012/01/...rap-metal.html

----------


## sm3

Malagaan on vissiin rakenteilla metro? Olisi ilmeisesti pitänyt jo ekan linjan tulla käyttöön viime vuonna, mutta näin ei käynyt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_de_M%C3%A1laga
http://urbanrail.net/eu/es/malaga/malaga.htm
http://www.metrodemalaga.info/

----------


## 339-DF

> Malagaan on vissiin rakenteilla metro?


Raitiotie se on. Sitä vaan kutsutaan metroksi. Washingtonissa kutsuvat bussejaankin metroksi...

----------


## JE

Kyllä. Hyvin metromainen systeemi toki on kyseessä, tunneliosuuksia on. Mutta myös muuta liikennettä risteävää maanpäällistä rataa löytyy. Kalustoksi tulee CAF:n Urbos-matalalattiavaunuja. Ne kuitenkin tulevat poikkeamaan kääntyvätelisistä Tukholman vaunuista siten, että ovat tyypillisiä, kiinteätelisiä modulivaunuja. Avajaiset tulevat olemaan helmikuussa 2013, vaikka mm. Ruotsin raitiotieseuran jäsenlehti MfSS taisi jo uutisoida liikenteen alkaneen 2011.

Edit: viittasin siis Malagaan.

----------


## markus1979

Pienenä kuriositeettina voitaneen mainita Moskovan linja 8A, joka koostuu kahdesta asemasta.

Linja on tarkoitus yhdistää kaupungin toisella puolella huristavaan linjaan 8. Wikipedia väittää, että yhdistyminen voisi tapahtua 2020.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalini...tsevskaya_Line

----------


## Bussipoika

> Pienenä kuriositeettina voitaneen mainita Moskovan linja 8A, joka koostuu kahdesta asemasta.
> 
> Linja on tarkoitus yhdistää kaupungin toisella puolella huristavaan linjaan 8. Wikipedia väittää, että yhdistyminen voisi tapahtua 2020.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalini...tsevskaya_Line


Oikeastaan 8A-linjalla on viisi asemaa (Delovoy tsentr, Park Pobedy, Minskaja, Lomonosovskii prospekt, Ramenki) ja pituuttakin yli kymmenen kilometriä. Sen sijaan linja 11A koostuu vain kolmesta asemasta ja on hieman yli kolme kilometriä pitkä https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kakhovskaya_Line

----------


## markus1979

8A-linjaa näemmä pidennetty tämän vuoden alussa 3 aseman verran.

Kävin itse tuolla ajelemassa kevällä 2016 ja silloin asemia oli tosiaankin vain kaksi.  Tämä pätkä avattu 2014 ja pituutta 3.4 km. 

Tämän vuoden laajennuksesta löytyi englanninkielinen uutinen: http://www.railjournal.com/index.php...s-ramenki.html

Melko lyhyt metro löytyy myös Ukrainan neljänneksi suurimmasta kaupungista, Dniprosta, 1 linja, 6 asemaa:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipro_Metro

En ole tuolla vielä itse käynyt, mutta netistä löytyy reilusti kuvia. 

Ukrainassahan on kolme metroa (Kiova, Harkova, Dnipro), kolmenneksi suurimmasta kaupungista Odessasta metro puuttuu. En ole lukenut suunnitelmista, mutta sen sijaan Donetskista (mikä on separistien käsissä) rakennusprojekti löytyy:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donetsk_Metro

Donetsk on kuitenkin isohko kaupunki, noin miljoona ihmistä itse kaupungissa, kaksi miljoonaa metropolialueella.

----------

